# Resawing Small Objects



## ajayre (9 Jan 2016)

I have a piece of wood that is 50mm x 50mm x 10mm. I would like to resaw it on my bandsaw so I have two parts 50mm x 50mm by 3-4mm (exact thickness not important).

Anyone have any pointers to images of jigs that will allow me to do this safely? I guess some kind of vertical clamp running in the mitre slot?

Thanks!


----------



## niagra (9 Jan 2016)

Why not use a hand saw for a small piece like this?


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2016)

Glue it to a larger piece of trued up wood, either with PVA and a paper layer between to aid removal of secured sliver or a dab of hot melt glue.


Make sure you break the join on the end grain side/end, doing so on the side grain risks cracking the sliver along the grain.


----------



## blackrodd (9 Jan 2016)

Notch out a piece of 4"x 2", sit the block in and set the saw to the centre line, fix a piece of ply to the base, otherwise the thin pieces will easily jam between the mouth piece and saw blade with possible dire consequences.
Regards Rodders


----------



## marcros (9 Jan 2016)

i would use a handsaw, but if using a bandsaw, i would just use a pair of push sticks. 1 to keep it against the fence and one to push it along. you will need a zero clearance insert too.


----------



## Hemsby (9 Jan 2016)

marcros":29702qhd said:


> i would use a handsaw, but if using a bandsaw, i would just use a pair of push sticks. 1 to keep it against the fence and one to push it along. you will need a zero clearance insert too.



+1


----------



## monkeybiter (9 Jan 2016)

Bandsaw for me but as above, two pushsticks against the fence.


----------



## ajayre (9 Jan 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I "borrowed" my wife's glue gun from her craft area.  Glue gunned it to a scrap piece of plywood - worked a treat!


----------



## Alexam (13 Jan 2016)

Wonder if these sort of clamps would help to keep material verticle and safe from fingers. I have used these on the bandsaw with very small bits vertically as the blocks keep the work completly stable.


----------

